# PS2 disc won't spin



## ShAzMaNiAc

alright i've been having trouble with my PS2 lately and i'm just tired of it so i need help, for some time now my PS2 won't start reading discs right away it'll just sit there for like 2 minutes then start reading it, it'll at least move 4 times about a half a turn then stop for a few minutes then play, i've tried adjusting the laser several times(nothing happens), i've cleaned the lens and still nothing, is the laser shot or is it because my PS2 is just too old? please somebody help!


----------



## DeFcOn

how old is it? U might want to try getting a new console anyway


----------



## ShAzMaNiAc

well it is pretty old, not exactly sure how many years but at least 3 years old, and yea i was thinking about getting a new one anyway but i don't have the money so i wanna try to fix it


----------



## scottydont2841

try replacing the laser arm i picked mine up for a fiver on ebay, and it did the job of fixing disk read errors, over time the arm can wear down so the disks arent read properly, also when u cleaned the laser what did u use?


----------



## JuanX

I was wondering if there is a motor that makes the disc spin that could possibly be shot in mine.

I can see the one that moves the laser but not one that spins the disc.


----------



## 123tinaq

I am having the same problem and the worst part is the PS2 is not even mine! Someone lent it to me for a couple of days to try it out. I was playing a game and while loading to another level it froze on me. I let it for a minute and then shut the console off. Then I tried another game and the disc woud'nt load. It kept saying No Data and the disc won't spin. I don't know what to do?


----------



## RFXCasey

In case anyone was wondering, I replaced the laser in my PS2 slim and the disk wouldn't spin anymore. It took a while of searching but there is a blob of solder on the laser unit that is for shipping and antistatic purposes that must be removed when installing the unit. As soon as I removed that solder with some solder wick the disk magically started spinning again.


----------



## yankeeheel21

I took mine apart. Cleaned the lens with peroxide, and sprayed and cleaned the inside with a can of air. Set the laser unit in the middle of the metal casing and it worked. I got this advice somewhere on the net and I'm glad it worked because I have no idea how to replace lasers or anything else for that matter. I hope it works for you.


----------

